

Love is a Fallacy --Max Shulman - discretemath
http://136.235.1.125/webpages/chdrew/files/Love%20Is%20a%20Fallacy.pdf

======
lutusp
The linked article was transcribed from a famous short story, unfortunately by
someone unwilling to proofread his work. It's riddled with typographical
errors and missing words. Such a shame, because it's a first-rate story, well
worth the read.

I've just surveyed a number of online copies of this story, and all of them
have typographical and other errors, just different ones.

